# New Website



## photogchick (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to start a new website.  I am currently using Smug Mug but am not very happy with it.  What do you all use?


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 15, 2011)

I built mine using Wordpress.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2011)

5Gb of server-space form a local provider and Notepad.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 15, 2011)

tirediron said:


> 5Gb of server-space form a local provider and Notepad.


Pretty much the same except my server space is unlimited and my provider is in San Luis Obispo, CA


----------



## thierry (Dec 15, 2011)

Just use hosgator... it's a penny to start and super simple to use


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2011)

SCraig said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 5Gb of server-space form a local provider and Notepad.
> ...


Well... get you.  Unlimited space...  I bow to your superior storage capability!!!









:greenpbl:


----------



## cbarbero (Dec 15, 2011)

If you want to design the page yourself or use basic templates, go with IX Webhosting. Unlimited everything, redundant systems, etc. If you want a plug and play site like Smug Mug, check out Zenfolio.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 15, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Well... get you.  Unlimited space...  I bow to your superior storage capability!!!
> :greenpbl:


They "Claim" unlimited space, unlimited email addresses, unlimited bandwidth, etc, etc, etc.  I somehow suspect that if I put their claims to the test I'd find out pretty quick that they are in fact most assuredly limited :lmao:

I like this company though.  I started with them in January after getting sick of the hosting service I was using.  So far they have been pretty good and it only costs $60 a year.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 15, 2011)

tirediron said:


> 5Gb of server-space form a local provider and Notepad.



In Notepad? O_O

*shudders*

I had a hard enough time getting my site to become compatible with IE, Firefox, and Chrome with Dreamweaver.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2011)

rexbobcat said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 5Gb of server-space form a local provider and Notepad.
> ...


There's only about a dozen or so tags you need to for a basic 'site; mark-up languages are easy to do in any text-editor, and you have the bonus knowing that there's no additional crap buried in the code.


----------



## photogchick (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas.  I checked out Zenfolio and it looks pretty easy.  For some reason SmugMug is such a pain to customize.  This site looks a lot easier.


----------



## cbarbero (Dec 15, 2011)

Out of the box, Zenfolio is very easy. The nice thing is as you get more acquainted with it, you have the capability to add some nice things. The templates seem a bit more "pretty" than the others as well. Good luck!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 15, 2011)

I just DL'd Adobe Dreamweaver, and Lightroom3 "web module" the best custom or  templated portfolio in html/flash a person could want. I need to get busy.


----------



## cbarbero (Dec 15, 2011)

Scraig, if you need space, check out a site I am currently working on where I have uploaded about 60GB so far and am no where close to being finished. Led Zeppelin Sessions. To top it off, it is streaming media so it has put them to the test. I really recommend IX Webhosting. What they say you get, you get. Plus they are on the Tier1 backbone.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 15, 2011)

What do you not like about Smugmug? That could maybe help people recommend a better alternative.


----------



## photogchick (Dec 15, 2011)

I just feel like it is really hard for me to navigate my way around making it what I want.  There are too many codes that I just don't understand.  As much as I love technology it doesn't seem to like me in return.  The codes are total foreign language to me. 
I store all of my pictures on Lightroom and in iPhoto so I'm looking for something that I can put albums on for people to look at after I get their pictures.  It would be nice to eventually have them order from there also.  
I'm not sure if it matters but I am on a MAC not a PC


----------



## cbarbero (Dec 15, 2011)

U se a mac as well and Zenfolio has an uploader. You name the album, upload, make private or not, you are done. You can create a pricelist and have everything done for you. Very easy.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 15, 2011)

cbarbero said:


> U se a mac as well and Zenfolio has an uploader. You name the album, upload, make private or not, you are done. You can create a pricelist and have everything done for you. Very easy.



what does Mac have to upload? I just bought a mac trying to find my way around it all


----------



## cbarbero (Dec 15, 2011)

I think my Mac could not keep up with my typing (sorry).  When I got my Mac, it was very frustrating after using PC's for 20 years. It has a more logical layout, but takes forever to figure out the logic


----------



## ababysean (Dec 16, 2011)

I have both Zenfolio and then use a different site for my blog.

CrystalBellePhotography » Blog

I have the Zenfolio business account because I can upload full size files and it is sort of a backup.  I can redownload the files at anytime.  I like that.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Smugmug is very easy to set up a basic page. They have templates and the Easy Customizer that does not require any code. I hate to tell you, but if you are looking for a very customized webpage, there is no free lunch. You are going to need to do code.

However, Smugmug DOES have its own forum though which has an area specifically for customizing your smugmug page (Digital Grin Photography Forum - Powered by vBulletin). You can search for questions, or post a new one. There are many code writers on there who will copy and paste what you need (assuming its not something very intricate ) and will inform you exactly where to paste it in your Code box. They can also read the code on your site and tell you whether you need to remove or add something if you are not getting something to work properly. It just takes a little will and patience on your part. I have a completely customized smugmug site and I have never programmed any software or websites in my life.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 16, 2011)

photogchick said:


> I just feel like it is really hard for me to navigate my way around making it what I want. There are too many codes that I just don't understand. As much as I love technology it doesn't seem to like me in return. The codes are total foreign language to me.
> I store all of my pictures on Lightroom and in iPhoto so I'm looking for something that I can put albums on for people to look at after I get their pictures. It would be nice to eventually have them order from there also.
> I'm not sure if it matters but I am on a MAC not a PC



If you have a legit business zenfolio is linked up with mpix. So folks would be able to literally select what picture they want and in what size and your order is complete  I too use zenfolio for hosting my pictures anways. kind of an online portfolio.


----------



## ababysean (Dec 16, 2011)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> photogchick said:
> 
> 
> > I just feel like it is really hard for me to navigate my way around making it what I want. There are too many codes that I just don't understand. As much as I love technology it doesn't seem to like me in return. The codes are total foreign language to me.
> ...



While I really like MPIX, I have mine set to fullfill own orders.  So I can see the prints before I send them to the customer...


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 16, 2011)

yes I def agree with you on that one! All the photos on my zenfolio a good chunk of them have been ordered before. I always tell my friends that I'm gonna ship them to myself first so I can compare and make sure this is exactly what I wanted. None of them have a problem with it. Plus I'm not a business and they want tax codes etc to prove Uncle sam is getting their cents worth so I can't even use that feature lol. Always double check your work before it goes out, even if it is to friends and family.


----------

